

Recipes came about by evolution - moog
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg19726484.700-recipes-came-about-by-evolution.html

======
rvega
"When they looked at how often ingredients appeared in recipes and ranked them
accordingly, they saw a precise mathematical relationship across the board
between an ingredient's position on the list and how commonly used it was."

Isn't this a tautology?

